# My 2004 DC Carp-In Experience



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well gang, finally getting emails and bulletin boards taken care of after being gone all weekend. Finally have all the pictures uploaded and ready to go. Thought I would share my experience of the weekend with everyone.

I left Ohio Thursday night around 10:30, in hopes of getting to DC at first light. After driving what seemed like forever in rain, wind, fog, HEAVY construction in PA, I finally arrived in DC around 5:45AM on Friday. Had no problems getting around, and actually found it very easy to travel. It just takes a little common sense, and the roads actually make sense compared to some of Ohio's larger city roads. When you come down I 66, you round a bend and a hill and the 1st thing you see is the Washington Monument towering over the city. Definately a sight to behold. Of course on your way in you pass the Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts, the Lincoln Memorial, Washington Monument, and of course you have the Jefferson Memorial right on the Tidal Basin. Not only do you get the full effect from the fishing, but the surroundings are just awesome.

I decided to check out the basin first after parking before unloading my gear. About 10 mins later Mark Metzger pulls in and we both decide to setup. Ak (crappielooker) shows up about 10 mins later, and you realize that the fish-in has begun! While setting up, we were greeted by Marine-1, one of the Presidential Helicopters, making a fly-by over the tidal basin. Another awesome sight to behold. This was one of MANY fly-by's for the weekend. 

After setting up and baiting, I managed a scrappy 4lbr. About 45 mins after that, I had a screaming run that took nearly 15 mins to bring to the net. Now remind you I am using 3.00TC rods and 15lb test. These basin fish are river fish, coming into the Tidal Basin out of the Potomic River. After a long battle, we finally brought my 24lbr to the net. Awesome fish to say the least. By then I was hooked! 

Somewhere in that mix Big Raymie made his way down, and had the pleasure of spending the weekend on the bank with him and Mark. Thanks guys for making it a great weekend! And Raymie.......anytime you need a netman, I'm there! I'll just tie my hair rigs in advance so it doesn't take me an hour to do so on the bank. 

One of the highlights of Friday was the storm that moved through. Raymie and I decided to stick it out. Man, it was rough. High winds, lightning, heavy rain. Standing under the Japanese Cherry Trees trying to keep our rods and pods from blowing into the basin. Ak chickened out and braved the storm out in the confines of his vehicle. Somewhere in the mix Raymie had a run and was trying to bring the fish in while there were bolts of lightning flashing everywhere. Now imagine using a 12' rod in a lightning storm. The expressions on his face while the lightning was striking was priceless! 

Saturday brought out a ton of anglers. We had people from everywhere. Fishing was a bit slower for me on Saturday.....only bringing 6 to the net compared to 12 on Friday. I had rigged up 3-18mm boilies on a hair matched with a PVA of 20 chopped boilies, cast out onto a bed of chum. I had a slow and steady run on this rig, and hooked into a PIG. My lead safety clip had broken on the fight, and slid my weight up my line about 20' from the fish. This created enough slack in the line during one of the runs to allow the fish to unhook himself. We did get to see the fish surface as he was unhooked this way, and it was MUCH fatter than my 24lbr. Not even going to guess the weight. But it was very large. 

Jerome Moisand fished directly to my right on Saturday. He was on the other side of the Kutz Bridge visiting with Alex. One of his rods took a screaming run. I yelled for him, and looked around but no Jerome. So after about 30 seconds, I ran down and grabbed the rod. FISH ON! About 2 mins later one of my rods took off on my pod, and I yelled for Raymie to grab that one. About that time Jerome came over, and I offered the rod to him but he said it was my fish. We double netted the fish, and have an awesome double shot with Raymie and I. I think Jerome has it, and will post it when he gets home. 

I opted to not attend the BBQ on Saturday night to allow me to fish through dark. Since I wasn't going to fish on Sunday, I wanted to get as much time in as I could on Saturday. I was hoping for a night pic of a fish, but that didn't pan out. Still was a great time to see the monuments all lit up. 

All in all, it was a successful weekend. I spent Sunday morning walking around the basin chatting with some of the anglers. When I had left, the largest of the event was 31 lbs. Ohio's own Bob Bernowski had a 27, a VERY fat fish. Most fish landed were in the mid teens to lower 20's. The nice part about it was everyone was catching fish. The Tidal Basin has fish in all areas, not just 1 or 2 "hot spots". Pick a comfortable spot with the "view" you like, and fish. 

For those who haven't been to DC, you need to go at least once. There is something about fishing in the eyes of the Jefferson, the Washington, and the Capital Rotunda. From the far end of the basin, you can even see the top of the White House. Having the presidential helicopters flying by all day long, as well as the chopper gun ships, and the armored motorcades driving by on a regular basis, really adds to the effect. I do have to add that seeing Democracy at work with the demonstraters is a sight to behold as well. Where else in the world would you be able to protest in the heart of the Government? It's awesome to say the least. 

Thanks everyone for setting up the trip, and it was great meeting everyone.....the new ones and the ones I have fished with before. A special thanks to Mark and Raymie for letting me share their swim with them. I plan to come back and fish/visit later this year with Nicole. We'll have to get all of the DC crew to Ohio sometime to share our home waters with you.

For full photo album of my trip, Visit This Link. Anyone who has photos, please email them to me at [email protected]. I would like to add them.

__________________________________________________________________

My swim the the Jefferson Memorial in the background, and Marine-1, one of the presidential helicopters, in the air.












My 24lbr. Came on Fermented Vanilla Chick Peas in a PVA of Pakka Pellets.











A 16lbr I landed. 











Jeff Maurer, creator of True Drift Custom Rods, with a fish caught on one of his rods and Center Pin reels.











Big Raymie and one of his goldfish he caught on the weekend. 











I wanted to get a shot with the Washington Monument, so Jerome Moisand from Boston, Mass and I ran with this fish over in front of the monument to take the pic, then ran the fish back to release it. Man we got some funny looks holding a fish in a bed of tulips for a picture. LOL.











I managed a Tidal Basin mirror Saturday evening. Made my trip complete!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a good time! Nice pictures!


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That's awesome Shawn! Hope to make the trip myself before too long.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Great write up Shawn....i know what you mean about the scenery....thats my old stompin grounds...grew up 20 minutes from there. Sounds like you had a blast.

Mitch


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow sounds like an awsome trip Shawn! That picture infront of the monument is too funny!!!!!!!!!!!! I can only imagine the looks people we're giving ya.

Glad to hear ya had a safe trip and caught your fair share of fish.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like an awesome time. where did you get that pod with the wheels? it looks like a great setup.

all thumbs


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

All,

It's a fishinmate Jr cart with banksticks mounted to it. I can then attach the buzz bars to my banksticks and use it as a pod


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

what a trip it was..i'm definitely going back next year..maaan..i'm sooo fished out..until next couple of days , at least..


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

ingenuity at its best. a nice setup.

all thumbs


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to give Buckeye Bob Bernowski credit for that one  It was his idea.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Damn I wish I could have gotten off my a$$ and made the drive there. Sounds like one hell of a trip...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tim,

It's not a trip to go and just catch fish. We have plenty of places around here to catch fish of the same quality and quanitity. But if you are into spending more time socializing than fishing, and have an interest in the US Government, it's a trip worth taking.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Shawn !!! Thaks for the full report. Made me feel like I was there. Good show...........CATKING.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn, GREAT show to the Ohio guys.....who won the tourny?

Next year we should all plan to make a big Ohio turn out and all do the trip..im game for sure...only been to D.C. one time and that was just a lay over at the airport...but i did see the great sights flying in and out.

Scott


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn...great writeup of the weekend, and even better pictures. Sounds like everyone there had a good time...definitely a trip worth making sometime in the future.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

made even better by being able to share it with some fellow Buckeye's...thanks Shawn and Ak for going....this made #5 for me and still awed by the surroundings. Anywho...stayed and fished monday...rained like the dickens all day...caught several fish in the teens...love the fight of those basin fish. Packed up *WET* got up this morning and drove back...just finished the last of putting everything away...dry...and ready for the next carpin trip. As always...had a fantastic time...will comment more later...whooped right now. As far as fish...ended up with a 23 lb 8 oz and a 27 lbr as my highlights. Attached.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey bob..i'm definitely will be there again next year..there is something magical about the basin that i like..and the cops arent in the pictures..  
it was great to share bankside with several people throughout the event..i accomplished what i went there for, at least..
heres a picture of me on thursday with the pre-event fish..caught on the same side as the memorial..a bit dark but u see the fish..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob that fish is huge. There is no way that that is only 27 lbs. My god, Ohio sure brought in a lot of HUGE fish there this year...


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Including quite a few of the cook out saturday night. Great weekend of carping fellowship and fishing.....  
DC Pictures


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Another view of the 27 lbr...by Pat Kerwin...better camera and has the Jefferson Memorial this time.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AWSOME pic. Bob and a very nice looking common...would make for a GREAT blown up framed wall picture hanging in the living room.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

'Rat I agree, man nice pic of a great fish & great scenery!


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------

